# Daiawa reels



## jgriss (Feb 18, 2010)

I am planning on purchasing 4 new reels for trolling with inline planers. I have pretty much decided to go with Daiwa line counter reels. Is it worth the extra money to go with the Sealine model over Accudepth?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Only you can decide that. I have both Sealine LCA's and Accudepth Plus Series and am in process of purchasing some of the new LCX series. The Plus series are great for the every day troller and will hold up great for anything you throw at them. You really can't go wrong with either. If this was a OLD Accudepth vs Sealine I would day Yes hands down go LCA but with the new and improved Plus series models, I really can't say, they feel and crank the same and perform both very well.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Kraig at Erie Outfitters says they are both the same reels. All parts interchange and have the same part numbers. I agree with Kgone the older models were a different story but the new ones are much better IMO


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Iowa Dave said:


> Kraig at Erie Outfitters says they are both the same reels. All parts interchange and have the same part numbers. I agree with Kgone the older models were a different story but the new ones are much better IMO


Craig told me the same thing. 

However based on the specs on the Diawa website the Sealines use 2 ball bearings the Plus series do not and the drags specs are slightly different as well. Either way both great reels that get the job done and well.


----------



## RELAYER3 (Sep 9, 2009)

If you can afford these go with PENN 320GTI Linecounters Okuma and Dawia can't hold a candle to them JMHO.


----------



## jgriss (Feb 18, 2010)

It looks like I will save a little money.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Regal X are bad, Regal Z are good!


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have some 20 year old Daiwa Sealine 27H linecounters that are still going strong! Used them 3-4 times a week for downriggering salmon when I lived in Michigan. Now they are running dipsies in Erie for Walleye. Still reel and drag smoothly. Well built and a great investment. Mike


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I have both the Diawa 47LC Sealine and 47LC Great Lakes models that I use for muskie fishing. The Sealine Reels are the better of the 2 I have seen the Accudepth series and they are the same as the Great Lakes model. I also have the Penn 320 if you can afford it go with the Penn if not the Sealines are a great reel.

Stay away from the Okumas


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

fffffish said:


> I have both the Diawa 47LC Sealine and 47LC Great Lakes models that I use for muskie fishing. The Sealine Reels are the better of the 2 I have seen the Accudepth series and they are the same as the Great Lakes model. I also have the Penn 320 if you can afford it go with the Penn if not the Sealines are a great reel.
> 
> Stay away from the Okumas


The accu-depth are not the same as great lakes, they are identical to sealines but lack bearings and are gray in color. :Banane40:


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

How can you say the Accudepths are identical to SG47LC Sealines if they do not have bearings the gear ratio is different also. I can tell you from experience that when reeling in a 45inch or bigger muskie the 47LC Great lakes model do not even come close to the power of the SG47LC models
I cant say anything about the Accudepth I have never caught a fish with one but they are all made by the same company so you get what you pay for. If your only fishing for walleye the Accudepth will probably work fine but if you are looking for anything bigger do not waste you money on the cheaper reels.

Sealine SG47LC direct drive = has gold metal trim and power handle 
Sealine Great Lakes 47LC = all black housing and power handle 
Sealine 47LC Accudepth = Grey in color and double-paddle handle


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow ffffffff almost everything you posted is wrong. I have USED all three for eyes and SALMON. The double paddle handles are an OPTION on the 27 series reels only and standard on the 17 size reels but we are talking 47s right.

SG47- Black reel gold trim gear ratio is 4.2/1 the reel has auto engage Single counter balanced handle.

Ad47- Gray in color gear ratio is 4.0/1 reel only comes in single counter balanced handle and has auto engage.



Gl47- all black in color, differant shaped case, 5.1/1 ratio, NO auto engage, single counter balanced handle.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fffffish said:


> the 47LC Great lakes model do not even come close to the power of the SG47LC models


The Great Lakes model is pretty much the preferred reel of choice for most salmon charter captains on Lake Ontario.

Pound for pound, the musky has absolutely nothing on a salmon of comparable size.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I have 10 SG47LC models, love em


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Wow ffffffff almost everything you posted is wrong. I have USED all three for eyes and SALMON. The double paddle handles are an OPTION on the 27 series reels only and standard on the 17 size reels but we are talking 47s right.


My Bad! 
Like I said I do not own a Accudepth reel I got the information off of the Bass pro shop web site and when you type in 47lc the site actually brings up the 17lc and I did not notice that at the time. 




Hetfieldinn said:


> The Great Lakes model is pretty much the preferred reel of choice for most salmon charter captains on Lake Ontario.
> 
> Pound for pound, the musky has absolutely nothing on a salmon of comparable size.


I can tell by your response that you have never used both reels at the same time. 
After running a charter service on Lake Erie for almost 10 years I can tell you why they are the preferred reel of most charter boat captains.
They are a good durable reel and are almost half the price.  After you have a few customers drop your rods over board you learn fast not to go with top of the line expensive equipment that will gets beat up fast anyway. 

Muskie verses Salmon your right no brainer

MAN I need to get back to fishing


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fffffish said:


> I can tell by your response that you have never used both reels at the same time.
> After running a charter service on Lake Erie for almost 10 years I can tell you why they are the preferred reel of charter boat captains.
> They are a good durable reel and are almost half the price.


I used both models, the SG Sealines, and the Great Lakes, side by side for quite a few years.

Are you saying that the Great Lakes model is half the price of the Sealines?, or that the Accus are half the price?

Not trying to get into a pissing match, just trying to make sense of your posts.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I admitted I screwed up about the Accudepth reels 



Hetfieldinn said:


> Not trying to get into a pissing match, just trying to make sense of your posts.


And yes you are! Iam done.


----------

